# XML Parser



## wusch (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einen schönen XML Parser. DAzu wären ein paar Empfehlungen aus dem Alltag ganz praktisch. Und bitte keine "...google..." Posts, danke!


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Juni 2004)

http://expat.sourceforge.net/
http://sax.sourceforge.net/
http://www.gingerall.com/charlie/ga/xml/p_sab.xml

Die einzig wirklich zu empfehlenden APIs für XML.
Der wesentliche Unterschied besteht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, nur im Speicherverhalten eines XML-Baumes. Ein Parser liest den ganzen Baum ein, der andere Parser nur den gerade benötigten Teil - hat beides seine Vorteile und Nachteile, aber die kann man auf den Webseite nachlesen.


----------

